# Puppies.. puppies everywhere!



## Plex (Apr 22, 2013)

So this past Saturday my family went to Bellvue to pick up these two gorgeous girls. The one with the black collar is mine (Luna) and the one with the red collar is my aunt's (Zoe).


----------



## aNisip (Apr 22, 2013)

Ashley! They're adorable! I just died from their cuteness!


----------



## Plex (Apr 22, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Ashley! They're adorable! I just died from their cuteness!


They are adorable, thank you! The entire family has been a pile of goo since they came home! They're hyperactive fluffballs for sure, too! =P


----------



## BugLover (Apr 22, 2013)

They're soo cute!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratz! I remember when I got my puppies...Awwwww....


----------



## Plex (Apr 22, 2013)

sinensispsyched said:


> Congratz! I remember when I got my puppies...Awwwww....


When did you get your's? =o



BugLover said:


> They're soo cute!


Their parents were gorgeous too, we got to meet them both!


----------



## sally (Apr 22, 2013)

The puppies are adorable! How wonderful for you, ( and the puppy)


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 22, 2013)

Awwwwwn! Love them up while they're little! Enjoy their "toddler on a constant sugar high" phase - you'll miss it when they become "too cool" teenagers. Joking, but they won't do it as much!

What breed are they?


----------



## Plex (Apr 22, 2013)

ScienceGirl said:


> Awwwwwn! Love them up while they're little! Enjoy their "toddler on a constant sugar high" phase - you'll miss it when they become "too cool" teenagers. Joking, but they won't do it as much!
> 
> What breed are they?


I am loving them up, they're asleep now sprawled out at my feet tired out after hours of playing outside and inside! Haha pups do grow up fast, and this "toddler" stage is just precious!

They're White Shepherds ^^


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm happy for you. Congrats on the two new family members. Those ears will stand upright before long!  

I'm so over the puppy/juvie stage. Cleaning up urine and feces, ick! Maybe it's because I've been through it so many times, or maybe it's because I'm an old curmudgeon. But to each their own.


----------



## Plex (Apr 23, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> I'm happy for you. Congrats on the two new family members. Those ears will stand upright before long!
> 
> I'm so over the puppy/juvie stage. Cleaning up urine and feces, ick! Maybe it's because I've been through it so many times, or maybe it's because I'm an old curmudgeon. But to each their own.


Thank you, and I'm sure!  They're eight weeks as of last Friday, so they're still quite young

Yes, the past few days have been spent with a rag in one hand and odor neutrilizer in the other! Haha lots of messes with two little ones but they're starting to get better about going when we take them outside already


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 23, 2013)

Plex said:


> Thank you, and I'm sure!  They're eight weeks as of last Friday, so they're still quite young
> 
> Yes, the past few days have been spent with a rag in one hand and odor neutrilizer in the other! Haha lots of messes with two little ones but they're starting to get better about going when we take them outside already


Builds character. Look at me...er...well maybe it doesn't build character.  Enjoy them. It's a labor of love. My best bud is a canine.


----------



## Plex (Apr 23, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Builds character. Look at me...er...well maybe it doesn't build character.  Enjoy them. It's a labor of love. My best bud is a canine.


I'm sure it built character deep down  I will enjoy them, I know it is.. my old dog was my best bud up until he passed away, and I miss him dearly but the pups are helping.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 23, 2013)

Awwww. I want a puppy so bad.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 23, 2013)

Plex said:


> When did you get your's? =o
> 
> Their parents were gorgeous too, we got to meet them both!


I got mine in New Philadelphia, a long drive from Buffalo (4 hours). My mom is obsessed with border collies, and they had some new puppies at this rescue, so we took home two. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Plex (Apr 23, 2013)

Mvalenz said:


> Awwww. I want a puppy so bad.


Not allowed to get one? D=



sinensispsyched said:


> I got mine in New Philadelphia, a long drive from Buffalo (4 hours). My mom is obsessed with border collies, and they had some new puppies at this rescue, so we took home two. Enjoy yours!


My grandpa's love of/obsession with shepherds is why we decided on White Shepherds! I love shepherds too, so I had no issues with the decision. ^^ I will enjoy them! How old are the border collie pair now?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 23, 2013)

Plex said:


> Not allowed to get one? D=
> 
> My grandpa's love of/obsession with shepherds is why we decided on White Shepherds! I love shepherds too, so I had no issues with the decision. ^^ I will enjoy them! How old are the border collie pair now?


Two years old.


----------



## agent A (Apr 23, 2013)

Awwwwwww :wub: 

Puppies r the best!! Too bad they grow up


----------



## ScienceGirl (Apr 23, 2013)

They're very cute! How big will they get? :stuart:


----------



## Plex (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm glad they grow up Agent A- puppies are precious but I love adult dogs too!

They'll be around to 85 pounds as adult SG, so decent size!


----------



## aNisip (Apr 23, 2013)

You can't do this to me Ashley! If everytime I look at this picture, I turn to mush...the guys here will think I have feelings or something...don't get any ideas BT


----------



## Plex (Apr 23, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> You can't do this to me Ashley! If everytime I look at this picture, I turn to mush...the guys here will think I have feelings or something...don't get any ideas BT


I can do this to you- and I can do it even more! Here you go!

Seems you really do have feelings  I'm sure BT already has some ideas with this new information!


----------



## aNisip (Apr 23, 2013)

Stop! Please! I can't handle it! ♥


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Apr 23, 2013)

AHHHHHHH MY EYYYEEESS! TOOO CUTE!!

I'm gonna go buy a puppy now. :lol:


----------



## Plex (Apr 23, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Stop! Please! I can't handle it! ♥


I shall not stop!! You know you enjoy this!!

Enjoy Bath time! Little Luna got into mud- therefore she got a nice bath courtesy of grandpa as I took pictures, as did her sister afterward!


----------



## Plex (Apr 23, 2013)

Crazy4mantis said:


> AHHHHHHH MY EYYYEEESS! TOOO CUTE!!
> 
> I'm gonna go buy a puppy now. :lol:


Enjoy your new buddy! :innocent:


----------



## agent A (Apr 25, 2013)

awwwww :wub: 

i'm coming over there and stealing those puppies :lol:


----------



## Plex (Apr 25, 2013)

agent A said:


> awwwww :wub:
> 
> i'm coming over there and stealing those puppies :lol:


Hey now- You can visit but no taking them with you! :lol:


----------



## Danny. (Apr 25, 2013)

Cool pups! We just lost our dog yesterday to old age.


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 25, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Cool pups! We just lost our dog yesterday to old age.


Sorry to hear that, Danny, but old age should mean he had a good, long, and happy life.


----------



## Danny. (Apr 25, 2013)

jamurfjr said:


> Sorry to hear that, Danny, but old age should mean he had a good, long, and happy life.


Thanks, 17 years she was with us.


----------



## Plex (Apr 25, 2013)

Danny. said:


> Cool pups! We just lost our dog yesterday to old age.


Thank you. I'm sorry to hear about your dog, it always hurts when you lose them.. 17 years means her life was long and happy, though!


----------



## Plex (Apr 29, 2013)

Update of the day: Got this great picture the other day, and I'm PRETTY SURE they're growing like weeds and have each gained a couple pounds in the little over the week we've had them!


----------



## jamurfjr (Apr 29, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## aNisip (Apr 29, 2013)

Dem pups be growin up fas! (Still cute  )


----------



## sally (Apr 30, 2013)

You are so fortunate to have such cute puppies  I am so fortunate to get to see them. They are truly adorable.


----------



## agent A (Apr 30, 2013)

cute! :wub: 

they grow way too fast though &lt;_&lt; 

but i love them ^_^


----------



## Plex (Apr 30, 2013)

AndrewNisip said:


> Dem pups be growin up fas! (Still cute  )


Before we know it, they'll be 85 plus pounds!  



sally said:


> You are so fortunate to have such cute puppies  I am so fortunate to get to see them. They are truly adorable.


They are, and now that they're feeling more secure here, they're playful and very, very hyper- and always seem to be covered in mud or something of that sort!



agent A said:


> cute! :wub:
> 
> they grow way too fast though &lt;_&lt;
> 
> but i love them ^_^


They are growing up really fast, soon I won't be able to carry my Luna around... I sure will try, but I might fail once she hits a certain point. XD


----------



## agent A (May 3, 2013)

I saw a really cute cocker spaniel puppy today :wub: 

Any new puppy pics??


----------



## Plex (May 23, 2013)

Yes there are now more puppy pics, growing like weeds they all are, Agent A! I just haven't had a chance to post much lately, been busy busy busy!





The girls cuddling together




Girls playing




First vet visit with us!




Them playing two weeks ago




Luna's favorite sleeping position


----------



## Plex (May 23, 2013)

Also the first photo on my last response was from two days ago so that's what they look like now!!!


----------



## agent A (May 23, 2013)

AWWWWWWW :wub:


----------



## Plex (May 28, 2013)

agent A said:


> AWWWWWWW :wub:


More coming soon- Luna got into the mud yesterday and decided to act very photogenic!


----------

